# turbine الة حفر الأسنان



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 أبريل 2006)

تعريف
تسمى ايضا القبضة التوربينية High speed turbine والتي تعمل بالهواء المضغوط 2.2 بار
وبسرعة عالية تصل 400000 -500000 دورة بالدقيقة.
وهناك نوعين من القبضات التوربينية
1. ball baering turbine يعمل بواسطة محور دوار يسمى Rotor يتالف من محملين او 
وسادتين امامي و خلفي تصل سرعة هذا النوع 400000 RPM
2. Air bearing turbine يعمل هذا النوع بواسطة يطغات ايضا امامي وخلفي هنا يدور Rotor
بدون احتكاك اي يدور حول نفسه بدون ملامسة اي جدار.وتصل سرعة هذا النوع 500000 RPM
لكن هذا النوع يعمل بضغط 3.5 بار يعتبر غير اقتصادى لكن سرعة الانجاز اسرع.

سؤال/ هل سمع احد منكم هناك Ball bearing يدور بسرعة 400000 RPM
اذا سوف اشرح بالتفصيل الممل كل اجزاء قبضة التوربين وبقية الات الحفر اذا الطلب يشجع.
البغدادي


----------



## eng/dream (23 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
الحقيقة يا اخى هذة اول مرة اسمع عن الجهاز اساسا.......وشكرا لك مجهودك
اختك
sh.s.a


----------



## ابو ايه (8 مايو 2006)

نعم اخي موجود في المجال الطبي ما لم نسمع عنه في هندسة الميكانيك 000000000
شكرا للمجهود الرائع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 مايو 2006)

*صور لأشكال Turbine Dental Handpieces*



















البغدادي


----------



## abu_rana (11 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك اخوي 
وبصراحة موضوع جميل ومفيد لكل مهندسي الاجهزة 
وانشاء الله راح اساعدك وانزل موضوع آخر عن حفر الاسنان 
غير High Speed Turbine 
في اقرب وقت بنزله إنشاء الله 
سوا كان عن Air Scaler 
او عن الحفر البطئ :: 
Contra Angle . Air Motor .straight Handpiece
ولكم خالص تحياتي 
اخوكم :::::::::::::::::: ابو رنــــــــا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 يوليو 2006)

الأخ ابو رنا المحترم .

ابدأ من الأن لو سمحت وسوف ادعمك بالحوار والنقاش لكي نغطي الموضع برمته . وبالتوفيق ان شاء 

الله .

البغدادي


----------



## غضنفر (22 أبريل 2007)

تحياتى الى المهندس شكرى وكما عودتنا دائما مواضيعك كلها شيقه ومفيده


----------



## المهندس بيدووو (18 أكتوبر 2007)

معلومات جيده جدا00000 و يا ريت الشرح التفصيلي في اسرع وقت


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 أكتوبر 2007)

اضغط هنا 

نتمنى ان تكون لديك اضافة للموضوع .

البغدادي


----------



## الصادق (25 أكتوبر 2007)

هلturbine تصلح لجميع انواع اجهزة الاسنان ام كل جهاز ونوعه وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 أكتوبر 2007)

نعم تصلح لجميع انواع اجهزة الاسنان بشرط تطابق نظام التوصيل .

البغدادي .


----------



## الصادق (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي شكري على هده الاجابة


----------



## المسلم84 (24 مارس 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير...
ويا ريت لو تشرحلنا عن طريقة فحص و فك وصيانة التوربين


----------



## ELAMRA (27 مارس 2008)

ما هو افضل زيت التوربينية


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mam2022 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

معلومات قيمة.................


----------

